# Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?



## Ronen (15. Februar 2006)

Hallü liebe Karpfenangler,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Da ich dieses Jahr etwas mehr auf Karpfen angeln will und man immer und immer wieder von der Kartoffel als Köder hört habe ich mir nun gedacht, ich mach mir Kartoffeln zurecht. Ich werde meinen Lehrlingen nen Parisienne Ausstecher geben und lass die dann aus 25kg kartoffeln lauter gleichgrosse Kugeln ausstechen.

Nun werde ich die dann teils in einem Vanillesud und teil nature und vielleicht noch ne andere geschmacksrichtung abkochen und dann irgendwie portionsweise einfrieren. ( vielleicht färbe ich auch noch paar kartoffelkugeln mit curcuma oder Lebensmittelfarbe hellgelb ein )

Nun meine Frage. Warum muss man die kartoffel überhaupt kochen? Zu hart können die ja net sein denn im vergleich zum guten alten Boilie sind die ja wie Pudding.... und wie lange koch ich so ne kartoffelkugel eigentlich? Ich denke der 2. Teil meiner Frage lässt sich aus der Antwort der 1. schliessen... und deshalb bin ich mal gespannt.

Ach ja... und hat schonmal jemand versucht mit Datteln auf Karpfen zu fischen? 

Vielen dank für alle Ratschläge

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Moin @Ronen,

Da ich noch aus der "Vorboilliezeit" stamme, und auch dort schon fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen angelte , kann ich dir deine Frage beantworten. Ganz einfach : wir kannten damals die Haarmontage nicht, die war noch nicht entwickelt. Die Kartoffel war in ihrer Größe und Konsistenz der einzigste Köder, welcher preiswert und gut selektiv auf Karpfen zu gebrauchen war. Wir kochten unsere Kartoffeln ( ich immer mit Vanillezucker ) und zogen sie mit einer Ködernadel auf. Als Stopper ( Puffer ) diente ein unter den Hakenbogen gelegter Grashalm oder ein kleines Weissbrotstück, denn konnte man auch einigermaßen seine Posenmontage auswerfen ( Selbsthakmontagen gab es noch nicht ). Ich benutzte immer so Walnuss - Golfballgroße Kartoffeln oder Kartoffelstücke am Limerik - Goldhaken Gr. 4  ( mit Platte ), welche ich am wasser "in Form " brachte und kochte sie ( mit Schale ) fast , aber nicht ganz gar, musste man halt ausprobieren, war Erfahrungssache. Beim Anschlag musste der Haken durch die Kartoffel dringen können, darum gekocht. Wir hatten es auch mit verschiedenen Teigen und Knödelmasse ( z.B. Pfanni Halb und Halb gab es damals schon ) probiert, es war aber immer das Spiel zwischen abgefressen werden und Hakendurchdringen gefragt, wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine. war halt eine andere Zeit.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die rohe Kartoffel, in "Form" gebracht am modernen Rig ( eventuell gedippt ) auch heute noch super ist, werde dieses auf jeden Fall 2006 ausprobieren, währe doch auch eine echte Aternative für z.B. jugendliche Karpfenangler, die sich gute Boillies noch nicht leisten können oder an Gewässern , wo Boillies untersagt sind. Hast mich da wirklich auf eine tolle Idee gebracht, es gibt ja diesen Pulverdip, welcher im nassen Zustand sich wie Kleister um die Kugel legt, den hab ich noch in Frucht und Fisch.  
Mit Datteln habe ich noch nicht gefischt, kann dir darüber nichts sagen, einfach einmal ausprobieren.
Gegenfrage, was sind diese Parisienne Ausstecher , wo bekommt man eventuell sowas ?
hoffe alles beantwortet zuhaben.


----------



## TroKon (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

@knispel,
Parisienneausstecher gibt es in jedem vernünftigen Haushaltsgeschäft. 
Wurde in Frankreich erfunden zur Herstellung "Kartoffeln nach Art Paris"
Man nimmt sie jetzt auch in der Gastronomie da werden Früchte (Melonen und und und) ausgestochen zur Dekoration.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Knispel hat es gesagt.


			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ach ja... und hat schonmal jemand versucht mit Datteln auf Karpfen zu fischen?
> ...


Nein, die Dinger kommen in meinen eigenen Schlund, für Fische viel zu schade.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Vorschlag zu Sache :

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn mehrere Karpfenangler dieses 2006 einmal ausprobieren und ihre Ergebnisse mit rohen- gedippten und in Form gestochenen Kartoffeln am Rig hier niederschreiben. Sollte es klappen, wo von ich überzeugt bin ( warum auch nicht, bevor es "Murmeln" gab, war die Kartoffel der absolute Top - Köder ) haben wir die "Entdeckung des Jahrhunderts " gemacht und werden berühmt...alle Karpengrößen werden vor uns auf die Knie fallen und fragen : "darf ich Meister sagen" |rolleyes   ( natürlich ein Witz ) . Ich finde aber, die Sache ist es wert, einmal versucht zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Wie sieht das den mit der "Vertäglichkeit" roher Kartoffeln für die Karpfen eigentlich aus?? 
Können die das ab??

Und wie wäre es als "Alternative" zur rohen Kartoffel, wenn man die geschnittenen oder ausgetochenen Stücke statt zu kochen im Backofen so bei ca. 200 Grad reinschiebt, bis sie anfangen braun zu werden.

Dann sind sie zum einen gar, zum anderen durch die "Haut" sicher auch fest genug um "Weißfischangriffen" zu widerstehen.

Und nach meinen Erfahrungen (bin aber beíleibe kein Karpfenprofi!!!!) nehmen Karpfen lieber (und schneller/vertrauter) weiche als harte Köder.

Dder Erfolg der Boilies rührt in meinen Augen doch daher, dass die Dinger von (fast) keinen anderen Fischen gefressen werden und so für die Karpfen überbleiben.

Hat eigentlich einer schon mal ein Vergleichsfischen am gleichen Platz gemacht, Boilies gegen Teig oder sowas??


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das den mit der "Vertäglichkeit" roher Kartoffeln für die Karpfen eigentlich aus??
> Können die das ab??



@Thomas,

soweit ich weiß, besteht die Kartoffel doch aus 90 % Wasser, der Rest ist Stärke und Ballast, also rein Pflanzlich. Wir hatten früher auch oft mit rohen kleinen Kartoffelstücken angefüttert eben um unsere Futterplätze länger vor "leerfressen" durch Weißfisch zu schützen, geschadet hat es den Karpfen nie. Das anfüttern mit rohen Kartoffeln wird sogar in einem alten Angelbuch welches ich besitze ( der Angelsport im Süßwasser , von Dr. Karl Heinz (( der Entwickler des Heinz-Blinkers )) erschienen 1904 ) beschrieben . Es wurde damals also schon praktiziert. Da der Autor für seine Zeit sehr sensibel mit Anfüttermethoden umgeht ( hat mich echt gewundert ) , stimmt es wohl. Ich erinnere mich auch daran, das die Fachpresse in der "Vorboilliezeit" nie negativ über die Verträglichkeit der rohen kartoffeln berichtet hatte.
Zu Kartoffel im backofen : Es ist immer eine sache : Wie kann ich sie nacher noch werfen ? rohe Stücke dürften sich wie Boillies verhalten, also nicht so leicht abfliegen.


----------



## TroKon (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wäre es als "Alternative" zur rohen Kartoffel, wenn man die geschnittenen oder ausgetochenen Stücke statt zu kochen im Backofen so bei ca. 200 Grad reinschiebt, bis sie anfangen braun zu werden.
> 
> Dann sind sie zum einen gar, zum anderen durch die "Haut" sicher auch fest genug um "Weißfischangriffen" zu widerstehen.
> 
> Und nach meinen Erfahrungen (bin aber beíleibe kein Karpfenprofi!!!!) nehmen Karpfen lieber (und schneller/vertrauter) weiche als harte Köder


 
interessant vor dem backen noch gemahlener anis drüber oder andere Gewürze. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



> interessant vor dem backen noch gemahlener anis drüber oder andere Gewürze.


Was ich beim Grillen immer mache:
Die rohen Kartoffeln vorher in Öl mit Gewürzen 3 - 4 Tage einlegen (fingerdicke Scheiben geschnitten).

Dann einfach rauf auf den Grill, das Aroma vom Gewürzöl ist dann immer gut eingezogen.

Könnte mir vorstellen dass das eine interessante Art des
"Geschmacksverstärkens" sein könnte.


----------



## TroKon (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

@thomas, ja beim grillen mache ich das auch schon immer so.
Nur für die Köder habe ich das noch nie getestet. Muss jetzt einfach mal gestestet werden. Hoffe wir hören was darüber.

Würde an dieser Stelle mal anregen, ob wir nicht bestimmte Themen allgemein so handhaben könnten.
Wenn wir jetzt die Bratkartoffel nehmen könnten sich ein paar bereit erklären in einem bestimmten Zeitraum zu testen. Könnte einen interessanten Querschnitt ergeben. Wie und an welchem Gewässer funktioniert das ectr. |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Habe eben einmal eine rohe Kartoffel probehalber in ca. 20  mm dicke Scheiben geschnitten und mir mit einem Apfelkerngehäuseausstecher von nachgemessenen 18 mm Durchmesser  "Würste" ausgestochen. Leute : Ideal, die halten m.E. jeden noch so weiten Wurf, am Haar angeködert, mit vernüftigen Boilliestopper versehen, aus.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben einmal eine rohe Kartoffel probehalber in ca. 20 mm dicke Scheiben geschnitten und mir mit einem Apfelkerngehäuseausstecher von nachgemessenen 18 mm Durchmesser "Würste" ausgestochen. Leute : Ideal, die halten m.E. jeden noch so weiten Wurf, am Haar angeködert, mit vernüftigen Boilliestopper versehen, aus.


 

 #6 . Dann bräuchte man die Kartoffelstücke nur noch in einem Boilie-Dip nach wahl einlegen, und man hat einen billigen Karpfenköder.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> #6 . Dann bräuchte man die Kartoffelstücke nur noch in einem Boilie-Dip nach wahl einlegen, und man hat einen billigen Karpfenköder.



sag ich doch. Würde wie weiter oben von mir beschrieben, diesen Pulverdip nehmen, der im feuchten Zustand sich wie Kleister um den Köder legt.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Mit gedipten Kartoffeln als Köder werd ich dieses Jahr auf Karpfen mal antesten, denn Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Hallo!
Ein guter Köder ist nur das was der Karpfen auch gut verdauen kann, dabei spielt der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser ebenfalls eine große Rolle, was beim Kartoffel beste eigenschaften sind die Kohlenhydrate also sehr gut verdaulich.
Hat der Karpfen mal was gefressen und dabei Spritzkack bekommen und ein rotes Ringerl wird er bestimmt dieses zeugs nicht mehr fressen:q:q:q!
Ich würde mir die Frühjahrskartoffel kaufen in der grösse von 2-3cm bekommst du bei jeden Karrtoffelbauern, damit sparst du dir die ausstecherei bzw. die zuschnitzerei#6 !
Kochen würde ich sie halb so lange wie du sie zum verzehr kochst also nicht zu hart das sie bricht aber auch nicht zu weich das sie zerfällt zb. in Zuckerwasser.
Was noch ein super Kartoffel ist mit Knoblauch, kochen und anschließend in ein Marmelade Glas mit einer Knoblauchzehe einlegen und das einen Tag ziehen lassen der Kartoffel nimmt die Knoblaucharomen sehr gut auf und funzt sehr gut:m .
Knoblauchkartoffel würde ich jetzt im Frühjahr verwenden da die Wassertemperatur recht kalt ist .
mfg.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Wir wolten rohe kartoffeln antesten. Mit gekochten, auch halb gar wirst du beim auswerfen Probleme bekommen. Ich finde ausgestochene Kartoffeln besser, habe eine annährend einheitliche Größe, wegen der Haarlänge.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Hast du schon mal daran gedacht zuerst ein Loch bohren und anschließend  einfrieren Knispel, von wegen probleme beim rauswerfen fetter Humbug.....


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon mal daran gedacht zuerst ein Loch bohren und anschließend  einfrieren Knispel, von wegen probleme beim rauswerfen fetter Humbug.....



Ist auch eine Alternative, haben wir in der "Vorboilliezeit" des öfteren gemacht, wenn wir sehr weit werfen mussten. Hatten damals unsere Kartoffeln schon zu Hause aufgezogen und mit Haken samt Vorfach eingefrohren und die Köder in Termobehälter ans Wasser genommen. Nur die eingefrohrene Kartoffel schwimmt wegen ihres hohen Wassergehalters zuerst, was heute allerdings kein Problem mehr darstellen würde. Aber im gekochten Zustand verändert sie nach dem Auftauen irgentwie ihr Gefüge wird weich und kann nun unter Umständen sehr schnell abgefressen werden. das wollen wir ja gerade vermeiden. Also doch kein so "fetter Humbug".


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Darüber können Wir jetzt Jahre diskutieren wie sich die Kartoffel bei minus 19 Grad in meinen gefrierfach verhaltet ob er weich wird, ob er schwimmt fragen über fragen usw....
Schluss entlich will ich ja nicht das meine Kartoffel abgefressen wird sondern ich möchte das ein Ton zu hören ist der andauernd von meinen Piepser tönt, deswegen fische ich ja auf Karpfen und kein Karpfen hat mir zuerst mein Boilie bzw. Kartoffel angeknabbert sondern immer gleich eingesaugt und das ist ja der Sinn der Sache.
Was ich mit Spritzkack meinte ist das der Karpfen weniger so schnell einen rohen Kartoffel verdauen wird als wie ein halbgekochten Kartoffel und das heißt wenn er *******rei darauf bekommt wird er keinen "rohen" Kartoffel mehr fressen!
Warum werden ständig Boiliesgeschmäcker erneuert und verfeinert weil die die in Kugelverseuchten gewässern ein dreck mehr fangen weil diese Köder die Karpfen nicht mehr sehen können....


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Klar nimmte der karpfen die Kartoffelstücke  " voll ". Nur ist meistens nicht sofort ein Karpfen zur Stelle, sondern kleinere "Mitftresser" in Form von Weissfischen und diese schaffen das schon, glaub mir, ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung. Gut, über die Benutzung von 1/4 oder 1/2 garen Kartoffenl habe ich keine Erfahrung ,so fischten wir damals nicht, aber ich habe in meinem  46 jährigen, davon ca. 35 jahre  fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen ausgerichteten Angelleben, nie davon gehöhrt oder gelesen, dass Karpfen von rohen Kartoffeln 
" Dünnschiss " bekommen, denn würden sie es m.E. mit gekochten auch. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und sollten Deine Einwände zutreffen, würde ich rohe kartoffeln als Köder nicht verwenden.
Mit deinen Ausführungen über " Kugelverseuchten Gewässeren " magst Du auch recht haben, allerdings verstehe ich denn nicht, warum die "Karpfenpäpste" nicht schon lange auf "alte Köder" mit modernen Metoden zurückgefunden haben. Gut, ich kann mir Vorstellen, das alles was in der Scene Rang und Namen hat ja irgentwo als Testangler angeheuert ist, dürfen sie es wohl wegen eines eventuellen Verkaufseinbruches nicht.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Ich habe nicht gesagt das sie unbedinngt dünschiss bzw. verdaungsprobleme bekommen es kann muss aber nicht und darauf werden sie diesen Köder etwas weniger bis gar nicht mehr anrühren, also würde ich einen halbgekochten Kartoffel vorziehen:m !
Natürlich kommt es auch auf dein Gewässer an welches du befischt und was 
für Fischarten vorhanden sind die auch gerna mal Kartoffel roh, gekocht, halbgekocht, gefroren, halbgefroren, süß, sauer, pikant, usw und sofort 
naschen möchten.....
Ich fische an der Donau und fange des öfteren einen Schied auf Frolic ist das jetzt der ultimative Schiedköder#6 ?
Boilies stecken voller Proteine damit der Karpfen so schnell wie möglich verdaut und um so schneller frisst er wieder, deswegen auch der erfolg von Boilies und der Sinn der Kügel:g
Ich habe schon an Teichen gefischt da bin ich mit Monstercrab aufgetaucht und habe gefangen wie die Sau nächste Woche haben alle Monstercrab gefischt und nach einen Monat war der Teich zum vergessen, man mußte wieder was neues testen, andere geschmacksrichtung  (Kugelverseucht)!
Also jedem das seine man sollte halt flexsiebel sein und stets etwas neues versuchen also warum nicht einen rohen Kartoffel bitteschön:m !
Ich mach mal hier schluß bevor das hier wieder ausartet wie so oft im Board|uhoh: #d .
Grüße Rainer:m


----------



## Ronen (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Schön, dass sich dies Thema einer so grossen Beliebtheit erfreut.

Weiter so.

ich denke, dass das Aroma beim Kartoffelangeln eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Schokolade ist gut... aber gefüllt mit schnaps eben viel besser. 

Frage 1: wie ist die aufnahmefähigkeit der Potatoe im rohen zustand?
Frage 2: wie ist die Aufnahmefähigkeit wenn die Kartoffel im Aromasud gegart wird?


Ne leckere Kortoffel Mumpel... schön zart...mit nem Hauch Scopex aroma... Du, da müsst ihr acht geben , dass ihr net selbst in den Eimer greift 

Desweiteren ist die grosse Frage natürlich, wielange kochen und worin?
Wie gross sollte die Murmel sein? Golfball oder Boiliegross?

was tut sich unter wasser mit dem guten Stück Erdapfel? Wie verändert sich die Konsistenz?

Habe diesbezüglich die ersten experimente am laufen. 

Ist nur die frage ob die nach 2 stunden noch am Haar hängt oder ob sie runtergelutscht werden konnte.

usw..usw..

Ich denke aber, das ist die Sache wert....

Bin gespannt was noch für Beiträge folgen.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

@MaHaTawaNa, ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber irgentwie kommen mir deine Zeilen sehr agressiev vor, warum, es hat Dir doch keiner was getan oder ist Dir dumm gekommen ? nehme mir diese Worte  bitte nicht Übel, ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Ronen (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

nája... dieser Thread hat eine ganz angenehme wendung genommen....   

..... ich würde das gern noch ein bisschen intensivieren!


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Ich Wollte Mal Die Frage Beantworten Mit Den Kartoffeln
Ja Roh Schmecken Sie Scheise


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> @MaHaTawaNa, ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber irgentwie kommen mir deine Zeilen sehr agressiev vor, warum, es hat Dir doch keiner was getan oder ist Dir dumm gekommen ? nehme mir diese Worte bitte nicht Übel, ist nur meine Meinung


|kopfkrat 

Geh bitte, wir Österreicher sind alle lieb:q  
Nein, bestimmt hast du es falsch aufgenommen, sonst hätte ich dir keine Grüße zukommen lassen. Damit meine ich, es ist alles okey und bestens, wirklich:m #6 !
mfg.


----------



## sumo-carp (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

was haltet ihr von einem mittelweg?
ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt ned vorstellen, dass ein karpfen eine rohe kartoffel frißt. man könnte die kartoffel ja zumindest so weich kochen, dass sie gerade noch am haar hält...


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat
> 
> Geh bitte, wir Österreicher sind alle lieb:q
> Nein, bestimmt hast du es falsch aufgenommen, sonst hätte ich dir keine Grüße zukommen lassen. Damit meine ich, es ist alles okey und bestens, wirklich:m #6 !
> mfg.



Alles klar Gregor, schwamm drüber und vergessen #h


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von einem mittelweg?
> ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt ned vorstellen, dass ein karpfen eine rohe kartoffel frißt. man könnte die kartoffel ja zumindest so weich kochen, dass sie gerade noch am haar hält...



Also, warum sollte er sie nicht fressen ? Muscheln und Boillies sind bekanntlich härter. Ich habe schon den Versuch unternommen diese Korkkugeln als Köder zu testen, gedippt im Pulverdipp und gefangen ( wie gesagt, war nur ein Versuch ). bevor der Fisch überhaupt merkte, dass sie Ungenießbar sind und ausspuckte , hatte er sich schon gehakt.... Der Fisch wird alles fressen, was er für fressbar hält und wenn man sie dippt , ähneln sie unseren Kugeln im Geruch und Geschmack doch sehr, sind nur etwas weicher. Man könnte die "Anfütterstücke" ja etwas kochen, käme auf einen versuch an.


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Es wird auch in Zukunft wohl viele Boili-Versessene sehr ärgern- wenn ich mit der alten Kartoffel wieder die Karpfen aus dem Altarm hohle- ohne vorher 20 Std. lang ne Futterorgie durchzuziehen...

Im ernst- ich bin sehr viel mit der Kartoffel unterwegs- und sie fängt wieder besser den je.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## sumo-carp (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

frag mich ned, warum ich glaub, dass ne rohe kartoffel ned fängt |kopfkrat ...irgendwie kann ich mir des eifnach ned vorstellen...
es geht mir auch ned um die härte sondern, dass eine kartoffel nach dem kochen mehr duftstoffe freigibt (vielleciht bild ich mir des auch nur ein) und ne bessere farbe hat...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Also für Menschen sind Rohe Kartoffeln fast unverdaulich. Wenn man da etwas zuviel von Einnimmt, gibts häufige eilige Sitzungen.

Es mag sein, dass sie für Karpfen verdaulich sind, aber wenn dann nicht allzu gut. Man erhöht damit also die Durchlaufzeit, und es gibt definitiv Nahrhafteres.
Ich vermute aber, dass die auch für Karpfen unverdaulich sind roh. Passt so überhaupt nicht in dessen Speiseplan. Und dann wird der Fisch die schnell von seinem Speiseplan entfernen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dazu mal einen Fischwirt / Fischzüchter zu befragen, oder sich zumindest entsprechend kundig zu machen, bevor man einfach in dieser Richtung experimentiert. 
Fische sind schliesslich kein Spielzeug.

Lockwirkung würde ich übrigens für sehr gering halten. Wenig Lockstoffaufnahme, im Dip evtl. auch nicht Lagerfähig.

Übrigens: Saatkartoffeln (Das was der Bauer aufs Feld verteilt) sind passend gross und garen sehr fest. so mal als Tip.

Und gleich noch einer:
Mit Kürbis geht das ganze auch wunderbar.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bodenseepeter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Wenn ich mit rohen Kartoffeln auf Karpfen angel und es beißt ein schöner Matz, dann muss er den Erdappel eh nicht mehr verdauen,
worüber denkt Ihr denn so nach?

Zugegeben angel ich so nicht, ich ziehe halbgare Kartoffelbällchen vor, die in Wasser mit Vanillepulver und einer Hand Frolic pro Liter Kochwasser gesimmert werden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Schon Oppa kochte die Kartoschka und tat dies mit Zucker oder Rübensirup...


----------



## bodenseepeter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Ist ja eh putzig, dass  hier die Kartoffel jetzt als Köderneuentdeckung  hochkommt.

Ich habe sie immer gefischt und bin überzeugt.

Sogar ohne Flavours.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Ich esse sie lieber direkt aus der Folie und ohne Flavour


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Servus. Wie schon gesagt gibts Saatkartoffeln die haben schon die richtige größe. Zum Wasserschwein oder Karpfen, der frißt alles was nur einigermaßen genießbar ist. Ich habe mit Saatkartoffeln schon gefischt und gefangen roh und mit Schale. Früher hben wir die Kartoffeln gekocht weil wir keine Haarmontage kannten und durch ne rohe Kartoffel geht der Haken schlecht durch. Ich habe auch mit Omletten oder Palatschinken wie man bei uns sagt gefischt und Super gefangen einfach ein Stück abreißen haken ein paarmal durchfädeln damits auch hält und raus damit. Krapfen sind auch sehr gut auf Karpfen. Der süßliche Germteig mit Rum habens zum Fressen gerne.


----------



## steffen.u (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Hallo

Kartoffeln aus dem glas/supermarkt haben eine gute konsistenz ( etwas fester als herkömlich gekochte)

Datteln habe ich noch nicht getesten , aber rosinen .
Die nehmen den lockstoff sehr stark auf ( quellen um das doppelte ) schönen 70 cm karpfen gefangen , die fängigkeit lag meiner meinung nach eher am lockstoff als an speziellen inhaltststoffen der rosine.


----------



## sumo-carp (1. März 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



> Wenn ich mit rohen Kartoffeln auf Karpfen angel und es beißt ein schöner Matz, dann muss er den Erdappel eh nicht mehr verdauen,
> worüber denkt Ihr denn so nach?


 
schon mal drangedacht, dass es auch menschen gibt die vorher mit kartoffeln anfüttern wollen?!


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal drangedacht, dass es auch menschen gibt die vorher mit kartoffeln anfüttern wollen?!



Die kannst du ja kochen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Also daß die gekochte Kartoffel nun mal viel besser riecht und schmeckt, weiß doch jeder. Außerdem wird die Stärke erst durch das Kochen wirklich umgesetzt und Zucker entsteht. Die Karpfen können zwar einiges fressen und knacken, selbst harten Mais sehr gerne. Aber Fein- und Leckerschmecker sind die doch auch und ein frischer Kartoffelkochgeruch ist der inbegriff von Stärke und Energie pur. 
Also ich schätze, daß die wesentlich besser genommen wird. Aber nichts desto trotz: Experimentieren bringt immer wieder neue Ergebnisse, und vor allem ist ein wenig gefischter Köder grade bei den Carps viel erfolgreicher als das, was alle tun. Sogar die Hechte kennen in vielen Seen die Kunstköderkataloge wohl auswendig #t 
:q


----------



## Ronen (1. März 2006)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



> Außerdem wird die Stärke erst durch das Kochen wirklich umgesetzt und Zucker entsteht.



Ich denke genau das, ist ein entscheidender Faktor!


----------



## eichhörnchenangel (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Ineressiert das ingend jemanenden?
Die Frage war nch Angelkartoffel - und nicht wie Du die auf den Grill legst!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich beim Grillen immer mache:
> Die rohen Kartoffeln vorher in Öl mit Gewürzen 3 - 4 Tage einlegen (fingerdicke Scheiben geschnitten).
> 
> Dann einfach rauf auf den Grill, das Aroma vom Gewürzöl ist dann immer gut eingezogen.
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

12 Jahre später dem Admin die Meinung gegeigt, reschbeggt!


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

In Österreich heißen Kartoffeln auch Bramburi. 

 Grüße gehen raus an unsere bergbewohnenden Freunde.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 12 Jahre später dem Admin die Meinung gegeigt, reschbeggt!


You made my day!#6


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Wie schafft man es ne 12jährige Threadleiche auszugraben ?? 

 ebenfalls = " reschbeggt"


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Und das als vierten Beitrag in fünf Jahren Boardzugehörigkeit xD


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Und als Krönung auch noch völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Den Eimer-Thread fand ich immer gut;-)) mal gucken wenn er darüber stolpert.

einen schönen Vatertag noch Jungs!

mein Krustenbraten kommt gleich aufen Grill mit Sauerkraut darunter und die Kartoffeln werden gekocht.


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*

Dornröschenschlaf gehalten....#c


----------



## Ukel (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Warum die Kartoffeln kochen...?*



eichhörnchenangel schrieb:


> Ineressiert das ingend jemanenden?
> Die Frage war nch Angelkartoffel - und nicht wie Du die auf den Grill legst!!



Hast aber lange gebraucht, die richtige Formulierung zu finden....und immer noch so nen hohen Blutdruck, dass die Buchstaben durcheinander fliegen? |kopfkrat


----------

